

Triangle Startup Factory is returning - mindcrime
http://trianglestartupfactory.com/2011/06/accelerator/

======
anigbrowl
Consider incubating a startup providing PR services:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_Shirtwaist_Factory_fir...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_Shirtwaist_Factory_fire)

~~~
mindcrime
Interestingly enough, I'm probably more likely than most people to draw that
connection, having been a firefighter for a very long time... and something of
a fan of the history of the fire service and related topics. I've read many
accounts of the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire... and the similarity between
the two names never crossed my mind.

Obviously it does for some people... after all, you picked up on it. But I
strongly, strongly suspect that very few people will look at Triangle Startup
Factory and make any sort of connection with that incident. Hell, I doubt most
average folks off the street even know about the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory
fire.

~~~
anigbrowl
My impression is that it's a historical milestone for anyone with a strong
belief in labor laws, union politics and so forth. At least, it was from such
people that I heard about it in the first place - I'm not American so I would
not have come across it in school.

It strikes me that you're likely to receive some extremely hostile publicity
if someone thinks you're leveraging the (perceived) familiarity of the term as
a branding mechanism - you'll be demonized as a stereotypical callous
capitalist milking the suffering of the helpless workers for a quick buck and
so forth. That this isn't your intention at all would be beside the point if
someone chooses to get worked up about it.

~~~
mindcrime
_My impression is that it's a historical milestone for anyone with a strong
belief in labor laws, union politics and so forth. At least, it was from such
people that I heard about it in the first place - I'm not American so I would
not have come across it in school._

It is, but emphasis on _historical._ That happened 100 years ago, and - as
historical events go - it doesn't seem to be one that's at the forefront of
the average American's consciousness, at least not that I've noticed.

 _It strikes me that you're likely to receive some extremely hostile publicity
if someone thinks you're leveraging the (perceived) familiarity of the term as
a branding mechanism - you'll be demonized as a stereotypical callous
capitalist milking the suffering of the helpless workers for a quick buck and
so forth. That this isn't your intention at all would be beside the point if
someone chooses to get worked up about it._

Well, it's not my project and I don't have any say in it; so I guess they'll
have to take their chances. But I really don't think it will ever be an issue.

